# Crushed Coal Pen.



## ripjack13

Here's an American Patriot rollerball with some crushed up coal @rocky1 cast for me, with some silmar41.
It turned nicely, and finishing it was a bear. Hard to tell whats pitted, and what needed sanding. Finished with lots of coats of ca, and wax finish.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## jasonb

Wow way cool! I like when zooming in you can see the bits of coal in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Interesting

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Looks good! I've done some blanks with coffee grounds that turn out similar.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

jasonb said:


> Wow way cool! I like when zooming in you can see the bits of coal in it.



When I crushed the coal Jason I ran it through a paint mixing cup with a number of holes drilled in the bottom to sort it down to acceptable size pieces. What the sieve sorted out was anything about 3/32" or less. I found one thread on coal blank casting, that suggested pouring the blanks with small pieces, so Marc and I decided to try it both ways. A tea strainer sorted the finer dust from the small chunks, I had enough to pour 4 blanks out of goodies that fit through the tea strainer, and 2 blanks out of the little chunks, pretty much dust free. 

There's discussion on mixing and pouring it in the original thread Question about coal... should anyone be interested. 

Was really simply to do, if you can find coal, I can point you to Silmar. These were not poured under pressure, simply mixed them up, gave them a few minutes to degas, added catalyst, stirred gently, poured in the mold, set it on the running bandsaw to vibrate any bubbles up on the first couple pours, don't think I even did that on the last one, just walked off and let it set on the counter. They all turned out beautiful, no problems what so ever. 

Trying to get some coal out of ND on a truck headed this way in a few weeks, will probably have a few of these blanks to sell in a month or so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## rocky1

Terrific job on the pen Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Like it! How does cutting through coal affect tools? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Striking! I bet light reflects off the larger granules pretty cool. Worth the effort no doubt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mr. Peabody's coal train!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nature Man said:


> Like it! How does cutting through coal affect tools? Chuck



It's actually not too bad. I resharpened my carbide a few times turning it, but only because it's a habbit of mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> It's actually not too bad. I resharpened my carbide a few times turning it, but only because it's a habbit of mine.


You could have worse habits, but maybe you do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Not to hijack but you can cast coffee grounds the same way. I prefer Folgers but they all work. Just don't use instant coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rdabpenman

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

What does the instant coffee do?


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> What does the instant coffee do?



I would assume it dissolves. Haven't tried it


----------



## barry richardson

Very nice! Be sure to keep it away from an open flame though....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I would assume it dissolves. Haven't tried it



Instant coffee blanks....for the pen maker who needs to stay awake....


----------



## David Seaba

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Sounds like a challenge.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Sounds like a challenge.



Dollars to doughnuts Rocky is out there pouring some right now! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

NO... at work this afternoon! But I'm thinking about it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> NO... at work this afternoon! But I'm thinking about it!!



You will be pouring it soon!!!


----------



## rocky1

Actually I think you can cast Instant Coffee, want to say I know a fellow who did do it. He's been known to cast just about everything under the sun at one time or another. Fruit Loops, Rice Krispies, Coffee Beans, ground coffee, assorted noodles. (_The colored Rotini is interesting in a call blank!_) I think he just went through the cupboard digging goodies out to play with. But I do recall him saying he had poured instant coffee. With alumilite, it may have set fast enough that it didn't disolve, and he may not have stirred it either, simply filled the mold and poured over it. Didn't see that one, so I don't know how or even if it turned out, but I do recall him saying he had tried it.


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Actually I think you can cast Instant Coffee, want to say I know a fellow who did do it. He's been known to cast just about everything under the sun at one time or another. Fruit Loops, Rice Krispies, Coffee Beans, ground coffee, assorted noodles. (_The colored Rotini is interesting in a call blank!_) I think he just went through the cupboard digging goodies out to play with. But I do recall him saying he had poured instant coffee. With alumilite, it may have set fast enough that it didn't disolve, and he may not have stirred it either, simply filled the mold and poured over it. Didn't see that one, so I don't know how or even if it turned out, but I do recall him saying he had tried it.



Are you talking about Zac Higgins?


----------



## Mike Hill

As long as it ain't dec....decaf...decafin.....H E Double hockey sticks - I can't even say that nasty word.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

No Tony... Kerry Carver.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

